# cheese time question



## miamirick (Apr 29, 2011)

i have not smoked any cheese but want to get into it, three questions

do you have to refrigerate it after smoking and let it sit for a few weeks

when sitting in the fridge does it need to be vacumn sealed

any cheese thats good if you smoke it then serve the same day

thanks in advance


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Rick!

Only cheese I can eat immediately, or the next day, is Mozzarella.

Sharp Cheddar & Hot cheese are my favorites

Yes, you have to let ir rest in the fridge for 10+ days.  The flavor mellows.

I vac seal so it lasts longer.  Not sure if you can just stick it in a ziploc for a couple weeks.

For your 1st smoked cheese, only smoke for about 1 1/2 hours and then if you like more smoke flavor, smoke for longer the next time.  A little smokey flavor goes a long way for me on cheese.  Some guys like to "Burp Smoke", but not me!

Good Luck!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 29, 2011)

Here you go Rick

I smoke a lot of cheese. I love PepperJack and Cheddar the best for hard cheese(Just my personal taste)

These do need to be sealed up and put away for a couple of weeks to develop flavor

Fresh Mozzarella is my favorite. You can eat it right away

Here is a link to one of my many posts on this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101771/smoked-mozzarella

Good luck and let me know if I can help


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 29, 2011)

Last cheese smoke, I smoked up some Sharp White Cheddar with maple and it was wonderful

TJ


----------



## venture (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks to the AMNS, this is easy now.

The harder cheeses I rest for at least two weeks.  Mozz is good to go almost immediately.  Swiss has only lasted about 7 days before we got into it.  It all goes so fast that you have to start a new batch almost as fast as you finish one.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

Great advice from above & what Todd said about going easy the first time is right on. The first cheese I smoked I left it in the smoke for 3 hours. Way too much smoke. It took burping smoke to a new level!


----------



## alelover (May 5, 2011)

I did mine for 3 hours too but it was at 47 degrees. I think the colder it is the less smoke it takes.


----------



## venture (May 19, 2011)

I have had no problems at three hours, but I light only one row in the AMNS.  I think AL lights two rows, and that might be why three hours is too much for him.  It could just be a matter of taste, too.  I don't want to put words in his mouth.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

Venture said:


> I have had no problems at three hours, but I light only one row in the AMNS.  I think AL lights two rows, and that might be why three hours is too much for him.  It could just be a matter of taste, too.  I don't want to put words in his mouth.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




You could be right. I think maybe it's also how hard the cheese is. The cheese I thought was too smoky was muenster & it is a pretty soft cheese. Judy thought it was great, but I thought it was a little too smoky. At least one of us thought it was good.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2011)

I missed this one until just now, but it doesn't look like anything was missed !

Rick, Does that dog like cheese too????

Bear


----------



## graniteman (May 23, 2011)

I smoked cheese several times,  I use a smokin tex 1400.   I cold smoke for 1 1/2 hrs. for sharp cheddar, swiss, pepper jack, mont. jack and mozz.  Vac. pack cheese and let sealed and in the fridge for at least 2 week, longer the better, but it hard to hold off. Even my wife loves the cheese, boy that was a surprise. Now she tells everyone about my hobby.  Keep smokin and you'll fine tune it to you taste in no time.


----------

